# Gaggia Classic - Ticking/Clicking noise when steam selected



## RichardH (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi All

I have had the machine for around 10 years and have stripped it down and serviced it several times during that time. I need to replace the steam valve at some point as it leaks.

I have noticed a lack of pressure when frothing milk recently and it also clicks quite frequently. Could this be the steam thermostat?

If faulty, rather than buying a replacement stat, I thought it maybe better to add a PID instead.

What are your thoughts please?

Many thanks

Richard


----------



## RichardH (Aug 5, 2016)

Any suggestions please?


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

I'm unsure of the ticking/clicking noise. There isnt a lot inside the Classic that can actually make a noise and I would consider the thermostats to be the likely suspect.

Does it correspond to the temperature light turning on and off?


----------



## RichardH (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi, the steam light doesn't flicker in time with the clicks. It sounds a bit like a hot car engine just after it has been switched off. I have removed the stats, but I'll see if I have time tomorrow to rebuild and I will post a short video clip. Thanks for responding !

Richard


----------



## Samyworld1 (Sep 20, 2020)

I know it is a very old post @RichardH

but did you manage to figure it out? 
i have exact same issue with gaggia baby class



RichardH said:


> Hi, the steam light doesn't flicker in time with the clicks. It sounds a bit like a hot car engine just after it has been switched off. I have removed the stats, but I'll see if I have time tomorrow to rebuild and I will post a short video clip. Thanks for responding !
> 
> Richard


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Is it the solenoid that is clicking ? = stuck / sticking ?


----------



## Samyworld1 (Sep 20, 2020)

El carajillo said:


> Is it the solenoid that is clicking ? = stuck / sticking ?


 Not sure

just when the steam switch is pressed

it starts clicking while heating up steam

also the ready light never goes on anymore


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Try changing the steam stat. Easy job, do not over tighten the new stat, it is easy to shear off the fixing stud.

Ready light not coming on could be because the boiler is not up to temperature.


----------

